# My logos



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been really fascinated by the different styles of lettering and logos I've seen bands using. I've tried giving it a shot and I think I'm progressing fairly well.
I want to (in time) turn this into a little job and help bands find their next logo or lettering for cheap. I'd like to use this as a progression to show how much better I'm getting.

These were when I first started:

















These were when I started to understand it a little better:


























HANDDRAWN:






And these were done in the last 3 days:


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 1, 2012)

New one I started last night for my old band:






Added some things:


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 5, 2012)

Most recent:


----------



## Randy (Apr 5, 2012)

What program are you using?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 5, 2012)

Illustrator and sometimes I'll touch it up in Photoshop


----------



## mphsc (Apr 5, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Illustrator


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 5, 2012)

Best one yet?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 6, 2012)

One I did for my friend's upcoming band!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 6, 2012)

felt right to leave this here.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 6, 2012)

^haahaha


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 8, 2012)

Just did for my friend's band!


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 9, 2012)

you get better with every logo


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you sir! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 9, 2012)

^ wut


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm also confused.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 13, 2012)

My personal favourite to date!


----------



## SamSam (Apr 14, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Most recent:



This is one is great, I could imagine something along those lines for my band's logo


----------



## broj15 (Apr 14, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Illustrator and sometimes I'll touch it up in Photoshop


 
Same Method my girl friend uses. Actually everything starts hand drawn then she scans it onto the computer and uses one of these things:
Global Sites
to add color and texture in illustrator.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 14, 2012)

Ahh yeah, tablets. I heard they are really tricky to use, and takes months of practice to get straight lines down xD


----------



## broj15 (Apr 15, 2012)

She seemed to catch on pretty quick but I just couldn't do it lol. I think after 10 minutes of failing I just said screw and went back practicing sweeps lol


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 15, 2012)

^Amen. When all else fails; sweep


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 16, 2012)

when in doubt, sweep it out


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 9, 2012)

Did these for my band, Which one looks better?


----------



## MFB (May 9, 2012)

I prefer the top one, second one might work better if there's a bit more contrast inside the letters; the top one draws the eye more (to me at least) because the background is solid and there's a pattern inside, but on the bottom it looks like it's just a hard outline with a little bit more opacity.


----------



## Hollowway (May 9, 2012)

Nice work, but the designs look "designed" to me, rather than just naturally occurring. Like the Introvert design looks like it was done by an extrovert. And there are things going on that look random in some of them. I'd love to see you strip stuff out and make it less busy, so there aren't so many competing elements in the designs. Like black metal designs have only one or two things going on. They're messy and busy graphically, but thematically they're pretty tight and concise. 
Anyway, I share your love for logos, fonts, etc., so I'm just passing on some stuff I've learned.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 10, 2012)

Looks nice dude. I really love the Surrender your Vices logo. That one is definitely the best. Id want you to design a logo for my band once we come up with a name


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 10, 2012)

@MFB I meant the whole arrangement altogether which looks better? But yeah I get what you are saying thanks 

And thanks guys! It really means a lot to me, especially the tips your trying to give me or little advise, I really appreciate that. You learn things from others whether you want to or not xD


----------



## jordanscotisdead (May 11, 2012)

The first one flows much better in my opinion. Although I would do some tweaking with the A.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 12, 2012)

Any ideas my man?


----------



## jordanscotisdead (May 12, 2012)

Yeah, where the curve at the top starts it needs smoothed out on the left side so that it's a smoother line, same for in the middle of the curve.

Everything else in the logo is smooth, so it just throws me off that the A has a lot of rough lines.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 12, 2012)

I've touched it up quite a bit more, I've been told it looks like Stick To Your Guns' old logo. I googled it and it looks pretty close :/


----------



## jordanscotisdead (May 12, 2012)

Yeah, I kinda assumed you had been inspired by that hahaha.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 13, 2012)

Well looking at it now... looks that way xD


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 13, 2012)

Here is one I did for a promotion company  REALLY proud of this one!


----------



## Tyler (May 13, 2012)

man you're getting so much better. keep up the great work!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 13, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> man you're getting so much better. keep up the great work!



Thank you so much <3 Kind words encourage me!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 14, 2012)

First off, if a mod could rename this for me that would be perfect! "My Art"

Here is a logo we've decided on as a band:






This is the first album/ep cover I made:






This is the second, I can see this as more of a hardcore cover, Emmure-inspired LOL






And this is my most recent that I am most proud of!:


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 17, 2012)

I like the idea of the last cover, but it looks unconvincing; the depth-of-field is all over the place. I also hope it's stock/licensed photography you're using (especially if going to print/publication with any of these with photography).


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 17, 2012)

It is


----------



## EndOfWill (May 30, 2012)

Your stuff is really good man! I can't do art like that. I can only do logos.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 2, 2012)

EndOfWill said:


> Your stuff is really good man! I can't do art like that. I can only do logos.



Thank you  Just keep practicing  You'll teach yourself new techniques and tricks


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been working on this for a couple of days, I think it turned out pretty well! 

Album Art | Facebook


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 11, 2012)

Its been a while since I've updated this but I've been working on and off on some album arts  Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 12, 2012)

I just want you guys to know that I sell these to bands too


----------



## Ultraussie (Oct 8, 2012)

I prefer the 2nd one, looks more professional, top one doesn't look as well designed.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 8, 2012)

This was my old band :/


----------



## LilyPond (Oct 15, 2012)

Here I have got many ideas for my friends band logo. He was asking me to create his bands logo and I got some ideas through this tread. Thanks friends for these ideas.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 15, 2012)

Newest one I've been touching up on!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 20, 2012)

IMO the volcano in the center is a bit random and doesn't fit in. And please, no photoshop glow effects on lettering, it looks cheap.


----------



## Nile (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll agree the volcano is a weird thing to add. Something else with the same burning color would be cool, but a volcano seems odd.

Also, the glow effects aren't that bad when it isn't blatantly obvious.

Good work though, your really getting better.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 20, 2012)

I really hate using glow now but without it some of the small details were cut out ;/


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 20, 2012)

Nile said:


> I'll agree the volcano is a weird thing to add. Something else with the same burning color would be cool, but a volcano seems odd.
> 
> Also, the glow effects aren't that bad when it isn't blatantly obvious.
> 
> Good work though, your really getting better.



Thanks man, I deeply appreciate it!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 22, 2012)

My favourite!


----------

